# Jake Tapper HEATED interview with Anthony Scaramucci on Trump, Russia, Jeff Sessions



## Arnold (Jul 24, 2017)

*Jake Tapper HEATED interview with Anthony Scaramucci on Trump, Russia, Jeff Sessions & Sean Spicer*

JULY 24, 2017

JAKE TAPEWORM FORCED TO CLARIFY AFTER BEING CAUGHT LYING ABOUT GROWING UP IN A POOR NEIGHBORHOOD

CNN Anchor Jake Tapper was caught misstating his background on live television during an interview with the recently appointed White House Communications Director Anthony Scaramucci.

During the interview, Tapper inflated his background, seemingly with the intent on coming across as more in touch with those from working and middle-class backgrounds.

It all began when Scaramucci said he stands with the ?people I grew up with,? in reference to his upbringing in a blue-collar neighborhood on Long Island.

?I grew up in a very similar neighborhood in Philadelphia,? Tapper said to Scaramucci.

https://youtu.be/Qpiy4sCU5a8


----------



## solidassears (Jul 24, 2017)

Man I like Scaramucci!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 24, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Man I like Scaramucci!



He's good, great choice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Jul 24, 2017)

Prince said:


> He's good, great choice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



.... until trumper *fires him *because he didn't lie enough ...  we should start a 'trumper fires his staff' count,,,  his strongest supporter Sessions is next  ...

....  such loyalty, but of course you approve .... huh Bob ?????


----------



## Arnold (Jul 24, 2017)

Sessions will be resigning soon, and its the president's choice who works for him. And if he wants to fire them he has every right fire them.

You must not be in a position of power because you don't seem to understand the CEO/Pres can hire and fire his staff as he pleases.


----------



## charley (Jul 24, 2017)

Prince said:


> Sessions will be resigning soon, and its the president's choice who works for him. And if he wants to fire them he has every right fire them.
> 
> You must not be in a position of power because you don't seem to understand the CEO/Pres can hire and fire his staff as he pleases.



..... we all know trumpski is trying to avoid prosecution for his illegal financial dealings with Russia....  [stay tuned]


----------



## Arnold (Jul 25, 2017)

charley said:


> ..... we all know trumpski is trying to avoid prosecution for his illegal financial dealings with Russia....  [stay tuned]



No that would be the Uranium 1 deal between Hilary and Putin which then resulted in Hilary voting against sanctions against Russia and then Billy Boy Slick Willie Clinton getting paid $500k for a speech in Moscow and then some large donations to the Clinton Foundation. CNN won't report any of these facts Chuck.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 25, 2017)

https://youtu.be/cruh2p_Wh_4


----------



## Arnold (Jul 25, 2017)

Wow, did you watch and listen to all of that. What a fucking hypocrite Obama is!


----------



## charley (Jul 25, 2017)

Prince said:


> No that would be the Uranium 1 deal between Hilary and Putin which then resulted in Hilary voting against sanctions against Russia and then Billy Boy Slick Willie Clinton getting paid $500k for a speech in Moscow and then some large donations to the Clinton Foundation. CNN won't report any of these facts Chuck.



... Rob , you must be swilling the KoolAid again... Trumper wants his minion to 'lock up Hillary'...that 'horse' fled the barn years ago. Trumpski wants his poorly informed & unread followers to chase GHOSTS .... when you bring up the Clintons , you're tossing 'red meat' to his clueless followers.. 

*...if anybody is in deep shit ,it's that lying fool trumpski ....*​


----------



## Arnold (Jul 25, 2017)

Actually the Hilary investigations have been re-opened.


----------



## charley (Jul 25, 2017)

Prince said:


> Actually the Hilary investigations have been re-opened.



no doubt Rob, trump will do anything in order to avoid revealing his many activities with  *Russian Banks  ...*he's a coward, he'll never admit to any wrongdoing ...  meanwhile trump continues to attack his own loyal crew, but still the republicans , lacking in an American backbone, won't standup to trumpski... *SAD !!!

#covfefe*


----------



## Arnold (Jul 25, 2017)

charley said:


> no doubt Rob, trump will do anything in order to avoid revealing his many activities with  *Russian Banks  ...*he's a coward, he'll never admit to any wrongdoing ...  meanwhile trump continues to attack his own loyal crew, but still the republicans , lacking in an American backbone, won't standup to trumpski... *SAD !!!
> 
> #covfefe*



Trump has many activities with Russian banks? And what are these activities, how do you know this and *is having business relationships in Russia somehow illegal?* 

I am pretty sure he has some properties there so yes I would imagine he has ties to Russians and some banks in Russia. I did not realize Russia (and all of Russians) are our enemies. I thought Reagan ended the cold war in the 80's.

Yet you have no problem with Billy Boy Clinton getting paid $500k for one speech in Moscow (that is in Russia Chuck) after Hilary voted against further sanctions against Russia?
Or when Hilary sold 20% of our uranium to Putin? Oh wait that is all fake news right?

Do you actually know anything about politics? LOL I think you pull shit off the CNN news feed and post it. 
You're a parrot, except you only regurgitate fake news.


----------



## solidassears (Jul 25, 2017)

Prince said:


> Trump has many activities with Russian banks? And what are these activities, how do you know this and *is having business relationships in Russia somehow illegal?*
> 
> I am pretty sure he has some properties there so yes I would imagine he has ties to Russians and some banks in Russia. I did not realize Russia (and all of Russians) are our enemies. I thought Reagan ended the cold war in the 80's.
> 
> ...



 ..... Charley


----------



## charley (Jul 25, 2017)

Prince said:


> Trump has many activities with Russian banks? And what are these activities, how do you know this and *is having business relationships in Russia somehow illegal?*
> 
> I am pretty sure he has some properties there so yes I would imagine he has ties to Russians and some banks in Russia. I did not realize Russia (and all of Russians) are our enemies. I thought Reagan ended the cold war in the 80's.
> 
> ...




.... Obama did it !!         OK Rob ???      ...   





*​#COVFEFE*


----------

